# A Huge Vent From Me ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Copy of what I sent to my local newspaper a bit ago .. I just need to blow off steam here.

Terry
--------------------------------------
WHAT HAPPENED TO MOTHER GOOSE?

For any who are regular visitors to Village Pond Park on Ridge Route in the
City of Lake Forest, you are probably aware that a pair of domestic geese
who were abandoned at the park some time ago have been trying to nest
and raise a clutch of goslings. Their first two attempts resulted in an 
unknown person or persons taking the eggs. The third attempt had all the
signs of being a success with the hatching day practically upon us. 
Unfortunately, as of today (Wednesday, June 6, 2007), Mother Goose 
has disappeared. She was on the nest yesterday at approximately 5
PM but was not on the nest at the same time today nor anywhere that
I could find in the park. Since there has been a predator coming into
the park and killing and eating ducks and geese for the past two months
or so, I checked very carefully throughout the park for any remains that 
would indicate that Mother Goose had been killed and eaten. I found 
nothing to lead me to believe that she fell victim to a predator in animal 
form. 

When it became obvious that Mother Goose was gone, the eggs were
taken from the nest and are being incubated in the hope that this third set
of little lives won't also be lost as the two previous were.

Mother Goose was a beautiful goose. Some pictures of her and her
mate can be seen at these URL's:

http://www.rims.net/2007Apr16/target8.html
http://www.rims.net/2007Mar02

If you have any information about what happened to Mother Goose,
please e-mail me at [email protected] or request my phone # from
the newspaper and give me a call.

I would also like to note for the person that abandoned the black and
white juvenile Muscovy duck at Village Pond during the last week, your "pet"
ended up with a broken leg and was rescued yesterday and is being
cared for. http://www.rims.net/2007Jun05/target7.html

To the person who placed a juvenile Mallard at the park three days ago,
please be aware that the duckling you raised was severely injured and
very near dead when I spotted it trying to get out of the pond but too weak
and too badly injured to do so. It had been scalped to the bone on the 
head and neck and plucked almost naked by the older ducks. It, too, 
was rescued and is being cared for. 

Folks, it's a criminal misdemeanor to abandon a domestic or exotic
bird or animal under section 597s of the California Penal Code. There
are signs at the park with phone #'s to call when you need to find a
home for your waterfowl. Please don't just dump them at the park.

There are places for the domestics and exotics to go as well as the
protected species such as Mallards. Please ask for help if you need it!

Any information about Mother Goose will be very much appreciated.
I have contacted Orange County Animal Care Services and have been
advised that they did not have a call regarding Mother Goose and did
not pick her up. I also called the Lake Forest Community Association
and was advised to call OCACS as they did not handle such things.
A message has also been left for the City of Lake Forest regarding
Mother Goose.

I am really hoping that I will go to the park in the morning and find
that Mother Goose is there and doing well. Sadly, I don't think that
will be the case.

Sincerely,

Village Pond Rescue & Rehabilitation
Teresa (Terry) Whatley
24122 Palmek Circle
Lake Forest CA 92630
949-584-6696


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I do hope there is a good ending to all of this!!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That was a very good letter, Terry, I hope that the right people read it and at least some birds are saved from harm. It is bad enough having to deal with animal predators without also having the stupidity and cruelty of humans to contend with.

Mother goose is very beautiful and distinctive. I hope that somehow she turns up unharmed.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

That was an excellent letter and hope it reaches lots of people, especially those who may be the culprits. Your letter should not only go to the paper but should be posted on local TV news.

I sure hope Mother Goose is returned safely or miraculously- as happens some fairy tales.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's a very articulate letter, Terry, I hope the folks that you are trying to 
reach are part of this paper's "valued customers" list. I really hope that you
find Mother Goose and that her eggs successfully hatch and grow to adults
which was her intention.

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Terry,
I'm so sorry to hear about the 'disappearance' of Mother Goose.
I hope there will be a positive ending.  

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You rock, Terry.
The world's a better place with you in it.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Charis said:


> You rock, Terry.
> The world's a better place with you in it.


I totally agree.
We must find a way to clone Terry.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, maybe you need to install surveillance cameras at the park of sufficient quality to pick up license plates. Then organize a posse.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for reading, folks. Mother Goose remains missing as of about 10 AM this morning. I again went completely through the entire park looking for any sign that she had been attacked by an animal predator .. nothing .. nada .. zero .. zip. I have to believe that a human took her for some reason. If that is the case, I hope it was because she needed help and is getting it.

I don't think the City would really want to deal with what cameras in the park would bring to light. It was hard enough to get them to put in lights to help deter the undesirable activites that were going on in the park at night. 

The posse idea, I like that! Just don't know who to go after  

One of the big gray and white domestic male ducks had been hit by a car and killed in the street that runs in front of the park. I hate the fact that he was killed, but it just enrages me that the person who killed him didn't even have the decency to stop and move the body out of the street. I know I am a very strange person, but I just can't abide seeing dead birds and animals left in traffic areas to be continually run over by people too busy, too rushed, too uncaring, too whatever to stop and move the poor creature.

Wow .. guess that was another little vent, huh?

Terry


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> I know I am a very strange person, but I just can't abide seeing dead birds and animals left in traffic areas to be continually run over by people too busy, too rushed, too uncaring, too whatever to stop and move the poor creature.
> Terry


I absolutely feel the same. I guess we can be "strange" people together.

Terry, you never cease to amaze me. I wish you lived closer...you, Phyll and I could have a lot of good times.

Excellent letter. I will be praying that Mother Goose shows up happy & healthy. I know it's not the same, but, every year I get a few mallard families that show up and raise their babies in my covered pool. This year one mom brought ten babies (precious little teeny ones). Two days later she was gone. They have never left in the past before the babies could fly. My neighborhood is all residential w/no bodies of water, except for pools. Long story short, they showed up again to stay 1 1/2 wks later (sadly there were only 9 babies). There may have been an extreme circumstance that made Mother Goose abandon the eggs. Maybe she felt threatened. I think there is still a lot of hope for her to return to a home that had always been good to her.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Stopping to help*

Terry, 

Wishing for utmost success in ALL your endeavors. Very nice letter. Hope many read it and take heed.

About stopping to help animals: can be risky, expecially if the animal was a pet. 

On July 5th 1976, about one or two o'clock in the morning, after celebrating the nation's 200th birthday in a quiet way (at a community picnic at San Jose Mission in San Antonio, Texas, I was taking my brother home from my parent's house. I was slowly accelerating from a stop sign, train crossing not far ahead, when a large yellow dog ran in front of the car, got thumped, then ran off (quietly). He must have had a bruise, but not much else. I stopped the car, backed up ten or fifteen feet, got out and saw no damage, I had been driving an old Opel Kadett, and replacing a piece of plastic tail light would cost $35 and up at the time. No damage. No dog to be seen or heard. I was going so slowly, that I marvelled why the dog ran in front, except to think that sometimes a car will try to cross in front of a slowly moving train rather than wait a half hour for a hundred cars to pass.

Got back in the car. swarthy complexioned man with droopy mustache appeared at my window. I said, "I just hit a dog." he said, "I know, you s. of a b.," put his arm through te small window and kncked my glasses (between the seats, onto the floor in the back, and pointed a gun at my head. Window opening was too small or me to even consider doing anything. So I sighed a great big sigh, made sure he saw my visible droop and sag, slowly, very slowly ut my left hand up, open palm towards the gun, and gently and slowly raised the point of the gun. figured it was better to be shot through the hand (my writing hand) than through the head (my thinkng head, had only that one). Didn't say anything. My brother opened his door, started to rise to his feet, but sat back down when the guy levelled the gun across the car roof at him. The guy ten said, "You'd better get the h-ll out of here as quick as you can."

I figured the quick as I can wasn't the thing to do. Similar to how a dog often reacts, a fleeing person might trigger a parting shot from him. I slowly turned on the ignition (slowly, so he could observe all non-threatening actions), shifted into gear, and drove off at walking speed. Two blocks away, at my brother's house, we called the cops, made a report. Parked in a twenty-year-old yellow International Harvester pick-up truck the next day near to where the confrontation had occurred, but never saw the guy again. 

Similar thing had happened to my dad in the 1940s. He had hit a dog unintentionally, but didn't dare to stop whn he saw some irate citizens. They got his license plate number; one of them angrily confornted him a few days later, still quite angry. He readily admitted that he was sure sorry he hit the dog, didn't mean for it to happen, but was afraid of them since he saw they were quite upset, and thus didn't stop. He was a lawyer, and knew something about how people react when they are angry. 

Ten years ago or so in Miami Beach, in July, I saw a guy with a large pet iguana perchd on his bicycle. Thoughtlessly and perhaps callously wanting to be the ever-helpful person with good (or maybe not so good) useful information to pass on, I mentioned that in Mexico and such places, iguana was considered as tasty as chicken (so I had read). The implied message was something along the lines of "don't take him with you to Mexico, or don't let him get away from you when certain people are around."

He said: "You wanna die?" 

I shook my head "no," surprised at his remark.

I considered saying, "Yes, I do want to die, someday, at the right time, when I am old enough, or in a lot of pain," but reconsidered and dropped the issue. Figured he wasn't of a mind to discuss.

I guess one has to consider various scenarios. Maybe blame is deserved. Maybe not. Perhaps to better be alive and sorry, than to be dead and have no regrets.

Larry


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Maybe some fake cameras*

Sometimes if the slimbags think they are being watched they tend to limit their atrocities. Those fake cameras are pretty cheap and don't require any maitenance and they can't tell them from the real thing unless they tear them down and take them apart. Nice job on the letter. Maybe they should section a part of the park off as a wildlife/wetland refudge with no public access.

NAB 




TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for reading, folks. Mother Goose remains missing as of about 10 AM this morning. I again went completely through the entire park looking for any sign that she had been attacked by an animal predator .. nothing .. nada .. zero .. zip. I have to believe that a human took her for some reason. If that is the case, I hope it was because she needed help and is getting it.
> 
> I don't think the City would really want to deal with what cameras in the park would bring to light. It was hard enough to get them to put in lights to help deter the undesirable activites that were going on in the park at night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Larry, that is quite an eye opener... and a great reminder that all of us do not think alike! Having a gun pulled on you is certainly nothing to be taken lightly! Misunderstandings are often the trigger to many "sad" endings. Glad yours was not one of those! You just never know. That is why I like to work with animals!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That was a GREAT LETTER, Terry! THANK YOU!!

While the situation does not look promising for Mother Goose...we will watch and wait for positive news.

Like others on the site, I just wish there were more like you! I'm all for CLONING!

Ignorance can be one thing...deliberate cruelty is something else! 

Sending POSITIVE THOUGHTS, LOVE AND HUGS...

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, Terry, what a horrible situation for you to deal with! I am so sorry Mother Goose seems to have met such a sad ending. At least you were there to offer a chance for life to her young as well as the other animals you rescued. Sure hope your letter in the paper touches some hearts!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Still no Mother Goose as of 6 PM this evening. I did hear back from the City, and they will ask the maintenance workers about the goose tomorrow and let me know.

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Posting notices on lamp posts and such*

Terry, 

Still hoping for good results wth Mother Goose.

How about printing your letter and putting it in a plastic sleeve (for loose-leaf bindes) and stapling or taping it to a couple of lamp posts or sign posts at the park? Maybe with a pcture, to get attention?

I did it when searching for Pidgiepoo. Got some positive tips and feed-back and well-wishes, and some sightings of similar-looking pigeons, although no Pidgiepoo. 

Might be better and more direct contact with the locals (and local perps) than otherwise possible. 

Maybe even get permission from the "powers that be" to put up an official sign with your contact info or email contact, for injured animals in the future. 

A lady on our street, a good friend of ours (who did the dirty work of evicting Wieteke and Mamieke from our apartment while we were in the USA last summer, per landlord's demand) talked to the city about letting her care for some of the dirt plots separating car parking spaces on one side of the street. They were more than happy too let her weed, plant flowers, etc. She was able to control how the plots looked, and the left the plant and bush stick and wiring supports alone. They also put some extra refuse containers on lamp posts and such. 

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Larry and all,

There are already signs up in the park with the phone #'s for Orange County Animal Care Services and the Saddleback Valley Humane Society. Both these organizations refer any calls directly to me to get handled. There have been very, very few calls in all the years the signs have been up which leads me to believe that people don't pay any attention to the signs. Most of the calls I get about birds and animals at Village Pond Park come directly from the people who live near the park or those who know that I try to look after the birds there.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Excellent letter Terry. Did you send it to the Register? I hope whatever paper you sent it to publishes it. 

Like you, both Jon and I can't stand to leave dead creatures, bird or animal in the road. When West Nile was decimating the crows three years ago, Jon did patrol almost daily in the neighborhood and would bring them back and bury them. If anyone ever digs up our old yard they will think we practiced animal sacrifice. Now we live in a ruralesque area where there is a high mortality rate for rabbits and other small furry ones out on the road. A section of the yard is somewhat dedicated to putting these little unfortunate ones to rest. Neither of us is comfortable with the usual disposal in the garbage most people practice. Just our way of returning these little lives to the earth.

Margarret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Margaret,

I sent the letter to the Saddleback Valley News which is part of the OC Register group.

Terry


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

I am *VERY glad you wrote that concise and articulate letter Terry*. I truly hope that Mother Goose, or at least some information about the Goose comes to light. You must have been SO upset and frustrated to discover this. I know I would have been  

Ahhh if we were there, you can be assured that David and I would be part of the Posse! 

And I am also glad that you added about some of the other birds and their situations. I hope it does cause a stir and make some sit up and take notice and maybe even draw more people's attention to those types of people making drop off's to the lake. I know in the past I have mentioned that I believe you need a weekly column in the paper there, to keep people updated on what is happening and to rally more support for you - whether in man power or even financially. Maybe this will lead on......I think 'Ponderings from the Pond" or "The lady of the Lake" by Terry should appear *EVERY WEEK. 
*
Does your local Council in this town (not sure what you call them overseas) have a good reputation, do they work with you on these things? 

love and light
Susan xxxx


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Sorry about Mother Goose....what a shame.

Great letter, very articulate and gets the point across without being confrontational even though you were probably mad as you know what when you were writing it....good job!

Nab's idea about the fake cameras is a good one....they're fairly cheap and they might make some people think twice about abusing or dumping, though no matter how cheap, it would probably be a major undertaking to get the town to agree.

Hoping for good news about Mother Goose despite the odds......

Linda


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

You are not strange Terry and the fact you said that you should be ashamed of yourself, no one else cares for these beautiful birds but you do and I think you are a hero! I hope you do find her and she is safe. For the fact of hitting birds or any animal and leaving them in the street is so very wrong. I too see animals laying dead in the street and will pull over no matter how yukky they are or how weird people think of me and take them off the roadside and then call animal control and have them come pick them up. So no honey you are not weird or strange or anything else just a very loving person who has the animals best interest in your heart.

Cindy


----------



## theAussie (Jun 3, 2007)

Actually Terry that is a VERY good point. Have you, or is there a process there for *applying for a Grant to support wildlife* or ...well call it what you will, it could be a 'project to protect and save wildlife'. I know you can do so here in OZ but not sure what things are set up overseas to help you? I know we are going a little off topic here about Mother Goose but it is the total sum of this situation I guess that has to be addressed - the root problem. Just wondering if you can apply for help? I bet everyone would put their hand up to help you put an application together if you needed it. David and I sure would. You are one of our hero's and mentors in our eyes. We only acheive a teeny bit of what you do all day every day. 

love and light
Susan in OZ


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Will respond in detail tomorrow to most of these posts .. I'm bone tired today and need to get to bed.

Mother Goose has not been seen since I noticed her missing last week. Nobody seems to know what happened to her.

I have had the eggs in an incubator, but there will not be any goslings resulting. The eggs now have a very bad odor, and I think the embryos died during the night and day when Mama went missing and before I took the eggs. I turned off the incubator this afternoon and am calling it quits. The smell tells me to stop now before I have exploded "dead" eggs.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a sad ending. Thank you for trying so hard, Terry.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I am really sorry about Mother Goose and her eggs.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry none of the goose eggs survived. Thank you for giving her babies a chance. Even with your excellent support, it's a very rough life for the wild ones.


----------

